# Catsan hygiene litter, kitten safe?



## Pixi (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry for posting yet AGAIN.
Yesterday I tried introducing the litter to Mia's litter box all she did was eat it.
I've heard bad stuff about kitten's eating litter that make's them all blocked and bunged up inside and can be very dangerous :|
It's NOT clumping litter.

I'm just wondering is it safe for her to eat it? and will she grow out of it? Just usual kitten behavior?

Ahhh :/ Panic mode.

EDIT: PLus she still isnt drinking any water  I Dip my finger in and she will lick my finger, then take no interest. hmm.


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

I use catsan for maiseys babies. I have not had a problem with them eating it they did try and spat it out. I have tried other cheaper brands just because of the number of cats i have but always go back too catsan. What sort of food are you feeding your kitten on. If its wet they dont drink alot if its dry they tend to drink more.


----------



## Pixi (Feb 23, 2010)

She's currently on wiskas wet food, because that is what she was weaned on. I will be slowly changing it when she's fully settled in. I don't want to stress her out  

I just wanted to know if she does eat it, it wont harm her?


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

I dont think it does harm them. Maiseys kittens did it when they started to litter train at about 4 wks. What food was you wean her onto. I tried weaning maiseys kittens at around 5 months onto adult whiskas and they got realy runny i put them back on whiskas kitten and there nearly back to normal now. I would stick with the whiskas kitten food for now as if she is settled on it i dont see the point in changing.
If your kitten is the one in your pic she is like my maisey.


----------



## Pixi (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank's for the advice hun, much appreciate it! 
Yeah she is, She's only 6 weeks old  cute as a button, energy like a lion cub. ahah


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

My Siggy doesnt drink water at all out of a bowl. The only time he will drink water is from the running tap from the bath or the sink!


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

She looks like she is going to be a proper little madam and proably the boss of the house. Are you feeding her kitten milk at all.?


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

My kado does the same. We have a very large weighted water bowl down and he loves paddling in that. The trouble is the kittens have started to copy


----------



## M00Mama (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey everyone,

We use catsan aswell and found that our little ones do the same, try to eat it and then spit it out 

My little ones are nearly 4 weeks old, how and when do you think I should start trying wean them off Mum?? :huh:

Lxx


----------

